# Nuking mites in Spring cultures?



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

So, ever since someone outta state sent me some isopod cultures that were infected with mites, I've been battling these little bastards. It seems that as soon as a new springtail culture gets up and going/reproducing, it gets swarmed with mites over just a few days. Yes....bug paper is in the works soon. But heres where I'm curius. I'm tired of tossing out fresh cultures with brand new substrate with live oak leaves, coco fiber, peat etc. So, tonight, I just took the cultures down and nuked the entire thing for 60 seconds. The steam immediatly killed all the bugs, mites and springtails. Does anyone have any doubt that it also took out all the mite eggs as well? I guess I'll let the cultures sit for a week or two, see if anything pops up. Also, all the dead bug bodies....just decompose away, or will this be problematic? Any advice?


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me. As long as it's well sealed I'd say let it sit for a week or so and see if anything pops out of it. Personally, I'd mix and nuke again after not seeing any bugs for a week just to be sure, but that's just an uneducated guess.

Try it out, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I'm confused as to why your nuking it. If it kills all the mites and spring tails why do you want to reuse it? Just because of the substrate?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I freeze infected cultures. It kills all the mites, and some species of springtails can survive a freeze/thaw, in particular the silver type. After thaw they are as good as new.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, basically the substrate. I think its a waste to just toss fresh substrate I just mixed up a few weeks ago. Peat coir, cocoa fiber, live oak, spagnum. Does anyone know the life cycle of most mites, how long does the egg incubation period last? Say they normally hatch after 4 days. If I dont see any after 7, I'm good.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And the mites have not returned! So, re-start the culture with some fresh springtails and see how that goes


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Try culturing your springs on soaked charcoal and feed them only baker's yeast, I don't have mite problems with that method.

Of course, I don't have mite "problems" in my compost bin spring cultures, in fact the froglets love mites.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

I put mine in the fridge. Kills the mites. Will kill a few springs..but shouldnt kill all of them from my experience though.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Interesting fact I learned earlier actually. A freezer won't kill flies either. And I don't mean 5 minutes. I had my old cultures in the freezer and went about my business for at least 2 hours, but I would say closer to 4. I took the cultures out and put them in warm water to hopefully loosen up the media so it would fall out. I came back after about 30 minutes of them soaking and there were flies crawling around again. I am surprised they managed I make it that long


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

dartsami said:


> I freeze infected cultures. It kills all the mites, and some species of springtails can survive a freeze/thaw, in particular the silver type. After thaw they are as good as new.


How long do you freeze them?


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

With flies i freeze at least 24 hrs, ive tried less and some survived


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Shinosuke said:


> How long do you freeze them?


Ive froze them overnight thru a full week and had the silver springs recover.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, but these are large pinks in my cultures. I believe they are tropicals arent they? I don't think they'll survive in the fridge (the springs) and kill the mites at the same time. On the good side, after over two weeks after nuking, and theres not a sign of a mite returned.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

recently, I've had large 72 oz springtail culures show up with mites. These cultures are on bug paper!! Where are these mites coming from????? Is it possible they are coming in on the yeast or fish flakes? If so, is there a way to sterilize the food media? I think I read a thread where Ed mentioned steam will kill (like in a microwave) but simple heat will not. Now....how to steam yeast and fish flakes without destryoing them................


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I've read that fish flakes are a common way of getting mites into a ST culture. I think it was Doug who recommended using just yeast because it's much less likely to have mites.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Someday someone will produce a slightly larger mite and we may all be culturing mites for our frogs! Our threads will read "aahh...springtails in my mites again!"


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah and then they will discover some other creature that infects the large mite culture. 
Although, I don't know how much I'd like seeing large mites. That might be kind of creepy.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, springtails are cute compared to a close up on mites. I've gone with just yeast like Doug recomended. regardless how little I use, it moulds into a big poofball that the springs seem to ignore. Fish food.....they DEVOUR it and its gone in 6-8 hours. I dunno, theres gotta be something as good as fish flakes, without introducing mites.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Would keeping your fish food in the fridge or freezer kill the mites and keep them out of the fish food?


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought I ready or saw somewhere that freezing for a while kills most mites. And I know nuking will kill just about anything. When I serilize soil I cook it for 2 minutes for 3 times and that seems to do the job.


----------

